# My First bow kill



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

Shot this 8 point about 715 this morning. Saw two others.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! Congrats on the harvest.


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

Way to go young man. :texasflag


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, congrats on a nice buck!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## TXTiga (Apr 23, 2012)

Well done!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats. Nothing like that first thwack!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Way to go, that is a fine buck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations on killing your first buck with a bow!

Now go and get some more of them. 

TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on your first of many....WW


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks!! It's a pretty awesome feeling!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Congrats! I'm still waiting for my first deer with the bow!


----------



## richangel (May 23, 2013)

Congrats! you did a good job young man..go get another one!


----------

